# لصليبك ياسيدى نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يارب نمجد  !!!



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2009)

[/url][/IMG]



*أيها الاله العظيم الذى تعذبت على خشبة الصليب من أجل خطاياي كن معى 

يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس ارحمنى . .نجينى من كل أذى . . ومن عمل الشرير احمينى.

 أحفظنى يا ألهى من  كل خطية مميتة . . وبحق صليبك  أوصلنى إلى طريق الخلاص . 
  نجينى يا يسوع من كل خطر جسدى أو روحى . . 

  كن تعزيتى وقوتى على حمل الشدائد لأجل محبتك. 

 يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس زدنى ايمانا وثبتنى بمحبتك إلى الأبد . 

لصليبك ياسيدى نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يارب نمجد . أميييييييين*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يادون علي الصلاة
ربنا يقوينا ويعطينا بركة الصليب والقيامة المقدسة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 أبريل 2009)

*
أحفظنى يا ألهى من كل خطية مميتة . . وبحق صليبك أوصلنى إلى طريق الخلاص . 
نجينى يا يسوع من كل خطر جسدى أو روحى . . 

كن تعزيتى وقوتى على حمل الشدائد لأجل محبتك. 

يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس زدنى ايمانا وثبتنى بمحبتك إلى الأبد . 
​**موضوع اكثر من رائع يا دونا
الرب يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 أبريل 2009)

امين
مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
محبتي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

> *يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس زدنى ايمانا وثبتنى بمحبتك إلى الأبد . *



اميــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه راااااااااائعه يا دونا

ميرررسى على الصلاه

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

اميــن

صلاه راااائعه يا دونا

شكراااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

( آمين ) أختي ....الرب يحفظنا ويحمينا ، ختى نكون مثل ما هو يريد في حياتنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا يادون علي الصلاة
> ربنا يقوينا ويعطينا بركة الصليب والقيامة المقدسة​



*ميرسى يا بيشو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> أحفظنى يا ألهى من كل خطية مميتة . . وبحق صليبك أوصلنى إلى طريق الخلاص .
> نجينى يا يسوع من كل خطر جسدى أو روحى . .
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا راجعااا على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> مرسي عالصلاة الحلوة
> محبتي​



*ميرسى يا  سكرره  على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه راااااااااائعه يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو  على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميــن
> 
> صلاه راااائعه يا دونا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا  كليموووو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ( آمين ) أختي ....الرب يحفظنا ويحمينا ، ختى نكون مثل ما هو يريد في حياتنا



*ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------

